# Trapping Supplies - Where to buy?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just wondering where other trappers like to buy their trapping supplies? Do you buy them online, local, or....??

Would like you hear from you all....

I buy a lot of my stuff from http://www.fntpost.com and http://www.minntrapprod.com/ They are pretty much my two main sources. For bobcat cages, I am leaning mainly towards http://www.cagingbobcats.com/

Thoughts?


----------



## Up North Journal (Sep 12, 2011)

Just started this year and have purchased at PCS Outdoors. Looking at snares from the Snare Shop in Iowa now.


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

I have gone to ordering pretty much anything trapping from Minntrapprod. For any Snaring stuff I go with Newt Sterling/Snare One.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Being from Michigan I started buying from fntpost.com due to shipping costs. I have used them for years and havent had any problems. Great selection and service. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I've been using Murrays and J.C. Conner. My shipments arrived quickly and the service was great.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Like Mick I too purchase many of my supplies from F&T or at least it is a first go to place. I use the Snare shop too as well as Minn.

So in a nut shell I shop around and find where what I am looking for at a cheeper price.

BTW...I also shop a lot of used traps too. But knowledge is important.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Minntrapproducts for me!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Up North Journal said:


> Looking at snares from the Snare Shop in Iowa now.


 You won't be disapointed


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't really trap except to get raccoons and other unwanted animals out of certain areas, but i used to raccoon hunt with hounds all the time, and my uncle who got me into raccoon hunting received a catalog every month or so called NITELITE. It was a very interesting catalog for it had a huge amount of lights for night hunting, all kinds of traps, lures, scents, videos, everything for dogs such as personalized leather collars, boots, and all sorts of calls, and really anything you need for predator hunting, trapping and night hunting.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

addisdad said:


> I don't really trap except to get raccoons and other unwanted animals out of certain areas, but i used to raccoon hunt with hounds all the time, and my uncle who got me into raccoon hunting received a catalog every month or so called NITELITE. It was a very interesting catalog for it had a huge amount of lights for night hunting, all kinds of traps, lures, scents, videos, everything for dogs such as personalized leather collars, boots, and all sorts of calls, and really anything you need for predator hunting, trapping and night hunting.


Their still around.
http://www.huntsmart.com


----------

